# Disable cell data on iPhone 3G?



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

Is there an option to disable all cell data (3G, Edge) on the iPhone 3G and use WiFi only? I did some Google searching but couldn't find the answer.

Thanks!


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

On the original iPhone you could simply fo into the EDGE settings and delete the server name and password.

There should be an easier option though.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

omfg YAiPT!!!


----------

